# Friend wounded



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Guys I just found out a Bit ago--Some friends of ours. Their Son Mark Zambon has been wounded bad in Iraq--He step on a land mine a few days ago. He lost both legs and some fingers. He has been up-Graded from critical to serious. He could use lots of prayers Thanks Swampbuck-*


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

You got it Skip. It's the least I can do for his service to our country.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

No problem Skip, prayers are sent.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

You betcha Skip for Mark and his Parents! I know they are going Crazy!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Prayers just sent.

War is just too real. Such a shame.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Prayers sent Skip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

From Arizona too, Skip.


----------



## jriggs (Jan 3, 2011)

i sent my guardian angel his way......


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Absolutely. We always pray for our soldiers.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Guys I've just talked to Marks Mom Barb--Mark has servived the worst few days, He'll be flown back to the states soon---She talked to him today and he told her he'll do fine,and he's looking forward to his new legs--Mark is 26 and has been in the service since 2003--Barbs want to thank you all for your prayers--She knows God will Help them through this and your prayers will too--------SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll send a few more that way, 'cause you can never have enough.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Skip keep us posted. Did you know him personally ?


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

A few more from wv giong his way


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Prayers sent out from the Colorado Rocky Mountains Skip
One tuff soldier.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Prayers going out right now !!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Prayers are sent skip


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum bones44.


----------

